# Trollers. (Specifically IPilot)



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi folks, for anybody that runs the Ipilot series, are they worth the money? What issues have you had if any? If so, how were you treated?

Also, im contemplating making the switch from 12V to 24V. Pros- cons?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Absolutely love it and no problems.
24 volt is a better system but space and design in your boat can help make that decision. I run a 12 but my boat is only 16'


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

How long have you had it?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

2 seasons
I bought it used but like new


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

In its track mode, can you be fishing along, engage the anchor mode on a spot in that track, fish it briefly, then continue on that same track after?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Never tried it and unfortunately might not get the chance. I am selling my boat in a month or 2 to get a smaller one.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A good friend has one on his boat and he loves his. I don't know if it is a 12 or 24 V.


----------

